# Vos photomontages (de néophytes, amateurs ou "pros")



## shub2 (8 Décembre 2011)

Suis en train de réaliser des photomontages tout en étant débutant et non expert sous Photoshop. Pense avoir trouvé quelqu'un pour me donner des cours. Le premier était totalement raté (je reconnais humblement) et m'a valu des commentaires peu amènes mais le modérateur a fini par le retirer sur ma demande : merci.

Que diriez-vous sinon d'ouvrir une rubrique "*Photomontage*" ? C'est un art intéressant que le photomontage: on n'est plus dans le spectaculaire ou le fugitif ou la contemplation comme dans la photo couleur ou N&B mais dans quelque chose qui véhicule un message, parfois esthétique, parfois politique, parfois écologique , parfois surréaliste, parfois ....


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Décembre 2011)

Et ça => http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/bidouillez-moi-oui-mais-pas-trop-viiite-170318.html

c'est pas suffisant ?


----------



## ergu (8 Décembre 2011)

Non, parce que tu es tenu par le bidouillage d'une photo donnée, ça n'est tout de même pas la même chose qu'un fil "libre" sur le photomontage.

Maintenant, ouvrir un fil de photo avec un bloc de texte sans photo, c'est un peu...
... T'es un rebelle, shub !

Sur ce, je vous laisse, je ne fais pas de photomontage, je n'ai rien à faire ici.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Décembre 2011)

admettons... :mouais:

A voir eek


----------



## yvos (8 Décembre 2011)

_A vous de faire vivre ce fil...on verra s'il vivra longtemps 


Par contre, les règles techniques de Portfolio s'applique toujours : 150ko, 800 pix de large maximum, 1 photomontage par jour maxi et un petit effort (on sait jamais, cela sera peut-être un jour entendu :sleep: ) sur la qualité.

En bref, shub2, c'est pas fait pour nous mettre des brouillons _

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h48 ----------

_Quant à ça à opposer montage et photo de cette manière :_



shub2 a dit:


> C'est un art intéressant que le photomontage: on n'est plus dans le spectaculaire ou le fugitif ou la contemplation comme dans la photo couleur ou N&B mais dans quelque chose qui véhicule un message, parfois esthétique, parfois politique, parfois écologique , parfois surréaliste, parfois ....



_c'est...comment dire...ah oui: LAULE _


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Suis en train de réaliser des photomontages tout en étant débutant et non expert sous Photoshop.


En parlant de débutants, j'avais fait un atelier plusieurs  semaines durant, dans un lycée, pour apprendre à des élèves (de comptabilité, donc pas leur domaine... ) à savoir se servir un chouïa de photoshop...
Fiches à réaliser sur des personnages connus, rédaction d'un texte+montage images...
Pas de détourage, trucs super simples : masque de fusion, opacité de calque, mode de calque, etc...
Exemple...






La page finie avec texte...
Faut commencer tout doux, je ne sais pas où tu en est, mais ne pas vouloir faire trop grand, trop vite, sinon ça peut donner (par exemple ), ce que tu avais posté dans le fil photo...
Un photomontage c'est comme une illustration ou une... photo : les éléments présents doivent être coordonnés, les uns avec les autres... 

Bref, c'était juste un exemple pour mettre (enfin) une image sur cette page...
(ouais, c'est un peu scolaire...)



yvos a dit:


> _c'est...comment dire...ah oui: LAULE _


Dobeule LAULE...


----------



## Scalounet (8 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Juste une question : pourquoi tant de haine ?



Aucune haine te concernant, rassures-toi !  

J&#8217;aurais plutôt choisi un titre du genre... «vos photomontages» mais bon, tu es l&#8217;instigateur du fil, tu fais donc ce que cela te chante... et cela ne m'empêchera pas de m&#8217;y essayer !    

Ne prends pas la mouche et lances-toi afin de commencer a faire vivre ce fil ! (le ménage sera surement fait)


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2011)

Assez de blabla : première et dernière fois. 
Montrez ce que vous savez et/ou avez envie de faire...
Je rappelle que tout le monde n'est pas graphiste; alors de l'indulgence...
Mais ne postez pas non plus des images dignes d'un clipart word des années 2000, merci.





Scalounet a dit:


> Ne prends pas la mouche et lances-toi afin de commencer a faire vivre ce fil ! (le ménage sera surement fait)


Done...


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Décembre 2011)

Tiens, je commence...
J'ai intégré 350 personnes dans ce montage 





mariage à Mauléon au pays Basque​
Nan, j'déconne 
Mais y a quand même 3 images dans ce montage
Traitement en plus


----------



## shub2 (9 Décembre 2011)

yvos a dit:


> _A vous de faire vivre ce fil...on verra s'il vivra longtemps
> 
> 
> Par contre, les règles techniques de Portfolio s'applique toujours : 150ko, 800 pix de large maximum, 1 photomontage par jour maxi et un petit effort (on sait jamais, cela sera peut-être un jour entendu :sleep: ) sur la qualité.
> ...




Moi je demande pas mieux que de faire mieux que des brouillons mais:

1) Si c'est pour se faire rentrer dedans du style "_ah ce que t'es moche ce que t'as fait, c'est plein d'erreurs de fautes de goût de style etc._ " alors que je débute en Photoshop ça vaut pas bien le coup !!
J'ai déjà une histoire sur ce fil qui m'a valu d'être exclus (merci la tolérance, c'est sympa d'exclure les gens pour *1 Ko *de dépassement sur une image, c'est parfois pire que Staline ici à se demander, genre on vous exclut du Parti parce que vous osez mettre en doute le dogme ). Z'êtes pas bien tolérant les jeunes, quand même ! L'ivresse du pouvoir p'têt bien ?
Eh, vous allez m'envoyer au goulag parce que j'ai dépassé le seuil fatidique de 150 Ko d'1 Ko seulement ? J'attends toujours la décision de lever mon interdiction de poster des photos ici ...
Je suis banni pour combien de temps au juste hein ? Croyez pas que vous abusez un peu quand même non ?

2) J'ai trouvé des cours de Photoshop (enfin!). J'ai 3 ou 4 photomontages en cours et j'attends l'avis du "prof" avant de poster quoi que ce soit ...


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h48 ----------
> 
> _Quant à ça à opposer montage et photo de cette manière :_
> 
> ...



Pas mal de théoriser un peu aussi non ? Si ça te fait marrer tant mieux ... Entre nous vu le niveau des échanges qu'il peut y avoir parfois ici, un peu d' "_intellectualisme_ " n'est pas à redouter. 

Et puis même si on trouve ça ch.. cette façon de théoriser, la mienne en tout cas, au moins ça fait des trucs à lire hahaha! Ça évite les réactions primaires genre "j'aime" ou "j'aime pas ", "qu'est-ce que tu nous postes là " ...
Quant je disais que sur ce forum on ne se créditait pas assez ... Admettre le droit à l'erreur, la nature humaine surtout dans ses productions est perfectible mon cher !
Allez sans rancune ...

P.S. Ayant pratiqué certains métiers artistiques comme le théâtre et pratiquant toujours le piano-jazz, la première chose importante dans ses métiers et activités z'artistiques est ... l'humilité. Dire "j_e me suis gouré c't pas bien terrible ce que j'ai fait mais attendez la suite_" n'est pas un signe de faiblesse ni de manque de "virilité"!!
Se créditer mutuellement, être tolérant, ne pas hésiter à faire preuve d'humilité, ne pas trop juger les autres en tout cas éviter de leur montrer sa désapprobation de façon brute et brutale. 
Et si vous pensez que je parle trop sur un fil "artistique" tant pis! Mieux vaut parler trop que pas assez !


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2011)

*-1 tu n'es pas banni pour les 1 Ko de dépassement, mais pour la remarque inutile qui accompagnait ta photo; il va falloir te le dire combien de fois ?!...* 
Et poster malgré tout en utilisant un double pseudo était stupide.
Si tu n'es pas d'accord avec la modération tant pis, si tu veux en discuter tu le fais en MP (message privé), pas sur le fil...
Quand un modérateur poste en vert, on obtempère, tu n'as pas le choix... 

-2 toujours pareil... si on demande à ne pas théoriser, c'est parce qu'à force il ny'a plus que du blabla qui noie les images...
S'il faut chercher les images au milieu d'un océan de considérations, on ne s'en sort plus, c'est une section du forum pour monter ses créations... 




shub2 a dit:


> Et si vous pensez que je parle trop sur un fil "artistique" tant pis! Mieux vaut parler trop que pas assez !


Nan, tant pis pour toi...
Pour éviter que tu noircisses des pages, tu n'a plus accès à ton propre fil (un comble! ) jusqu'à demain matin... 
Quand la modération poste en vert, cela signifie qu'il y faut faire attention et éviter l'incontinence verbale...
Bonne nuit... 



EDIT : en fait, pour que tu puisses lire ce que je viens d'écrire, je vais fermer temporairement (jusqu'à demain) ce fil...
À charge pour moi ou mon co-modo de rouvrir... en espérant que tu comprennes enfin, ce qu'on essaie de te dire... 
 




shub2 a dit:


> P.S. Ayant pratiqué certains métiers artistiques comme le théâtre et  pratiquant toujours le piano-jazz, la première chose importante dans ses  métiers et activités z'artistiques est ... l'humilité.


Tu sais qu'il y a beaucoup de graphistes, photographes, illustrateurs, dessinateurs, etc... sur le forum ?!...
Y'a même une section "Arts graphiques" sur ce forum, délire, nan ?!... 
Tu devrais aller là-bas demander des conseils techniques...  



shub2 a dit:


> Z'êtes pas bien tolérant les jeunes, quand même !


Et il a quel âge, le vieillard ?!...


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2011)

Réouverture...


----------



## shub2 (10 Décembre 2011)




----------



## shub2 (10 Décembre 2011)

Bon suite à la réponse du modérateur je poste et évidemment si ça ne convient pas ils peuvent toujours la retirer mais vu qu'il s'agit d'une parabole biblique, de petite taille en plus alors .. Bof, j'en sais rien, je poste et on verra bien: merci de pas me "rentrer dedans " si ça vous plaît pas ou si ça convient pas pour une raison ou une autre, merci !
Pas marrant de prendre des risques puis de se faire "rentrer dedans" surtout sur un forum comme celui-là ...


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2011)

Mais arrête donc de  te plaindre... 
Tu ne fais qu'attirer et attiser les "tensions", avec cette attitude...

Faudrait trouver un juste milieu, tu ne crois pas ?!... 
Autant poster une image de 2x3m, n'est pas dans les règles de post, autant poster une image de la taille d'un timbre poste...
N'a que peu d'intérêt, du simple fait de cette taille microscopique...
*(ce post n'appelle pas de réponse, merci...) *


----------



## Arlequin (10 Décembre 2011)

c'est ici le fil où tirhum intervient en vert tous les deux messages ? 

ah oui 

et y'a quoi sinon, en résumé, en substance, à se mettre sous la dent ?
c'est quoi le truc sympa qui nous titille les neurones ?
c'est quoi le bidule rigolo qui nous fait marrer ?
c'est quoi le super sujet qui nous remue le boîte à idées ? 

ah oui, quand même 

OMG 

bon, shub, sérieux .... tu cherches quoi ? 

en fait

allez

assume quoi, parce que là bon,  à part passer pour un c.n, tu n'es pas très crédible :sleep:

au début c'est éventuellement un peu amusant, mais là, je m'interroge


----------



## wath68 (10 Décembre 2011)

En tout cas, c'est bien meublé au paradis.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Décembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> bon, shub, sérieux .... tu cherches quoi ?



J'l'ai déjà dit, c'est un flagellant  :afraid:
plus tu tapes, plus il prend son pied  :casse:


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2011)

Une petite création après mes déboires d'artisan, ce montage est aujourd'hui totalement d'actualité :rateau: (oui oui c'est fait exprès la faute "fais chier les banquiers). Bon rien d'exceptionnel mais c'est ma petite participation pour faire vivre ce fil qui me paraît pas très bien parti


----------



## ziommm (10 Décembre 2011)

Vla ma première contribution ici.

Pour info, le coucher de soleil et la lune viennent de ma photothèque personnelle. Malheureusement, je n'avais pas de photo de ciel étoilé depuis un crash HDD il y a 2 ans. Je n'ai toujours pas eu le courage de me remettre à l'astrophoto, alors merci internet. 

Ouvert à toutes suggestions ou conseils évidemment, on est là pour ça.


----------



## momo-fr (10 Décembre 2011)

Arf, un fil d'enfer par ici







Le montage Photoshop non aplatit par ici

​


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Décembre 2011)

Moi aussi je sais mettre des planètes dans le sky 






Mais y a pas que ça dans ce montage


----------



## ziommm (10 Décembre 2011)

Pas con l'idée de proposer les montages non-applati au format PSD, un bonne façon d'avancer aussi. 

Juste pour info, il faut utiliser un hébergeur externe, ou bien il y a une balise BB sur macgé pour un lien direct download ?


----------



## shub2 (11 Décembre 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2011)

*@shub2*
Le vrai truc du photomontage c'est avant tout une bonne résolution pour des détourages parfaits, ensuite faire attention à la zone de détourage, un masque fin et un léger retrait et tu n'as plus tes bords foireux et floutés après, c'est un question de chois graphique, si c'est de vrai montage on soigne la lumière et l'évidence de la mise en scène sinon cela ressemble plutôt à du collage Dadaïste (c'est un style propre et intéressant note).

*@ziommm*
Il te faut héberger les fichiers, sur un hébergeur ou chez toi si tu as un serveur Nas par exemple.






Le fichier Photoshop par ici​


----------



## shub2 (11 Décembre 2011)

momo-fr a dit:


> *@shub2*
> Le vrai truc du photomontage c'est avant tout une bonne résolution pour des détourages parfaits, ensuite faire attention à la zone de détourage, un masque fin et un léger retrait et tu n'as plus tes bords foireux et floutés après, c'est un question de chois graphique, si c'est de vrai montage on soigne la lumière et l'évidence de la mise en scène sinon cela ressemble plutôt à du collage Dadaïste (c'est un style propre et intéressant note).



Merci je le prends comme un compliment: oui le problème est le détourage parfait pour être pro, les cheminées ne sont pas parfaitement détourées je m'en suis rendu compte au bout de 2 jours !! 
En tout cas visiblement tu as l'air pro et les défauts ne t'échappent pas ... J'attends une tablette Wacom (sais pas encore laquelle choisir mon prof va me dire) et mon premier cours de Photoshop, j'en suis encore à bidouiller seul !
En tout cas merci du commentaire ! Oui le collage Dadaïste j'adore Max Ernst surtout Man Ray, un maître que celui-là !! Et il avait pas Photoshop, il faisait tout avec dans la chambre noire avec le matériel de l'époque et c'est sensass, de la colle et des ciseaux ... 

Le problème est que ma photo a été prise il y a longtemps , vers le pont de Tolbiac et à l'époque il y avait pas des  super résolutions comme maintenant. On peut pas agrandir à 300% et prendre un outil pour détourer à un pixel près: en tout cas je sais pas comment faire ...
Et c'est vai que question éclairage c'est un peu plat, j'ai dû "égaliser" des tas de zones pour pas avoir des zones de contraste trop fort , ce qui est pas terrible dans une photo, des noirs trop noirs et des blancs très blancs à moins de vouloir faire un "effet" de contraste violent ou de fusain comme du dessin...
J'ai 3 pages de questions pour mon prof de Photoshop là pour quand il viendra..
Bon Dimanche


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Merci je le prends comme un compliment: oui le problème est le détourage parfait pour être pro, les cheminées ne sont pas parfaitement détourées je m'en suis rendu compte au bout de 2 jours !!



Et il n'y a que les cheminées qui sont mal détourées?
T'es bien sûr de ton coup? :affraid:


----------



## shub2 (12 Décembre 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et il n'y a que les cheminées qui sont mal détourées?
> T'es bien sûr de ton coup? :affraid:



Vous savez que vous êtes lourd les gars par moments ? Lourd de chez-lourd mais alors LOURD, lourdingue: on peut pas plus. Je suis débutant en Photoshop, il faut vous le dire combien de fois ??? D'ailleurs mon prof de Photoshop doit m'appeler aujourd'hui tiens j'y repense : chouette, je vais lui montrer vos compositions au passage ... Quant à "_être sûr de mon coup_", on n'est pas aux rencontres Internationales de photographies d'Arles: il y en a qui se la jouent ici, j'te jure ...
Après il arrive des incidents avec les modérateurs mais vous croyez pas que vous faites tout pour que ça arrive aussi parfois ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Décembre 2011)

Ah parce qu'il faut être pro pour se rendre compte qu'il n'y a rien de bien détouré dans ton "machin"?


----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2011)

_ok...vous pouvez continuer en messages privés ou visiteurs. On passe à autre chose ici_


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Jose Culot (13 Décembre 2011)




----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2011)

Qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse...  






Bon, c'est pas parfait, mais je ne vais pas y passer des heures non plus !
17 images, 23 calques.​


----------



## ranxerox (14 Décembre 2011)




----------



## shub2 (15 Décembre 2011)

Intéressant ces 2 photomontages ci-dessus: collusion entre le film ou la bande de négatifs , le sport (foot et natation, les nageuses ) et une allusion ... au 11 Septembre, avec le -11 ? Quelque chose d'apocalyptique alors ?

Le mélange des perspectives au bord de la mer est intéressant aussi. Photo dans la photo ? C'est marrant cet "écrasement " de la ou des perspectives ...

Bon je suis loin d'arriver à faire des choses comme ça ...


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Intéressant ces 2 photomontages ci-dessus: collusion entre le film ou la bande de négatifs , le sport (foot et natation, les nageuses ) et une allusion ... au 11 Septembre, avec le -11 ?


Nan, polar dans le monde du foutchebol... 



shub2 a dit:


> Quelque chose d'apocalyptique alors ?


Donc nan... 

P.S : pas des nageuses, des mannequins...


----------



## aCLR (15 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> ​



Wooow comment qu'y s'fait d'la pub le titi ! 

Mais comme toujours avec le teasing, personne n'y comprend rien, surtout not' Shoubitou


----------



## Scalounet (15 Décembre 2011)

Me dmande comment notre ami shub2 (qui a une imagination débordante), peut trouver des explications aussi complexes (vu la façon dont il se triture les méninges), alors quil a un mal de chien a faire un rapport entre Lucifer et une église !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Décembre 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Me dmande comment notre ami shub2 (qui a une imagination débordante), peut trouver des explications aussi complexes (vu la façon dont il se triture les méninges), alors quil a un mal de chien a faire un rapport entre Lucifer et une église !!


Vous êtes lourds lourds lourds les mecs hein, mais alors lourdingues de chez lourdingue.


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2011)

Tsss, tsss...
On pousse les potards sur des photomontages, please !...


----------



## shub2 (16 Décembre 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wath68 (16 Décembre 2011)

J'adore le contraste corps/visage :rateau:
Sans parler de la parabole et des "tableaux" qui penchent.

À ce compte-là je m'y colle aussi, et sans Photoshop en plus 

*La belle et la bête*


----------



## shub2 (16 Décembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> J'adore le contraste corps/visage :rateau:
> Sans parler de la parabole et des "tableaux" qui penchent.
> 
> À ce compte-là je m'y colle aussi, et sans Photoshop en plus
> ...




merci je sais pas ce qui est sincère et ce qui l'est pas ... à ce compte-là sur ce fil "_photo et photomontage_ " je m'attends à tout, mais vous êtes un modérateur ici non ? Vous écrivez en vert donc vous êtes modérateur ?
Allez une blague à deux balles: quel est le point commun entre les martiens et la couleur de l'écriture des modérateurs ?


----------



## wath68 (16 Décembre 2011)

Où tu vois que j'ai écris en vert ?

Bref, mon message était purement ironique, pour te faire élégamment remarquer que rien ne va sur ton "photomontage".

La nana est bronzée du corps mais a une tête de morte-vivante.
Les photos accrochées au mur sont complètement de traviole. Penche la tête à droite, tu verras de suite.



yvos a dit:


> _Par contre, les règles techniques de Portfolio s'applique toujours : 150ko, 800 pix de large maximum, 1 photomontage par jour maxi et un petit effort (on sait jamais, cela sera peut-être un jour entendu :sleep: ) sur *la qualité*.
> 
> En bref, shub2, c'est pas fait pour nous mettre des brouillons _


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> merci je sais pas ce qui est sincère et ce qui l'est pas ... à ce compte-là sur ce fil "_photo et photomontage_ " je m'attends à tout, mais vous êtes un modérateur ici non ? Vous écrivez en vert donc vous êtes modérateur ?


Les membres dont le pseudo est vert, sont modérateurs...
Chaque modérateur a une section de forum qui lui est attribué; il ne peut donc modérer en-dehors de sa "zone"...
À propos de zone, si tu as des questions sur le fonctionnement du forum il serait bien de poster dans la bonne "zone", c'est à dire *ICI*, merci...
(Et de ne pas foutre la zone dans toutes les sections...)
Comment savoir qui modère quoi ?!...
Simple : sur l'index de chaque section du forum, en bas de page, tu as la liste des modérateurs, voilà...
Maintenant, tu es prié de tenir compte de nos remarques, nous avons été très patients, il serait bon d'éviter de continuer cette incontinence verbale...
Oui, c'est une sommation.  Dont yvos t'a déjà fait part dans ton profil... 


shub2 a dit:


> Allez une blague à deux balles: quel est le point commun entre les martiens et la couleur de l'écriture des modérateurs ?


Je ne vois vraiment pas... :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Les photos accrochées au mur sont complètement de traviole. Penche la tête à droite, tu verras de suite.


Oui, une petite rotation des images pour être raccord avec le mur aurait été la bienvenue...
Dans photoshop : Édition>transformation>rotation...


----------



## ranxerox (18 Décembre 2011)




----------



## ziommm (18 Décembre 2011)

SI je devais te donner un conseil, Shub, ce serait de suivre des tutos basiques, qui te permettront de faire connaissances avec la plupart des outils, et de connaitre leurs limites.

Ça te permettra d'apprendre à faire des réalisations propres, et même les plus basiques se doivent de l'être.

De plus, ce baggage technique te donnera tout de suite des pistes dans ta démarche créative.

J'ai pas la prétention d'être un virtuose de Ps, mais le peu que je sais, je l'ai appris tout seul, en suivant des tutos, et piquant des idées à droite et à gauche.

Par exemple ce que je poste là, c'est l'un des premiers tutos que j'ai suivi (le voila), et que j'ai appliqué à l'une de mes photos (en moins bien, la photo n'est pas aussi bien adaptée), sans plus.


----------



## aCLR (18 Décembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> À ce compte-là je m'y colle aussi, et sans Photoshop en plus



Ouais, ouais, ouais








Sympathy for the devil

​


----------



## shub2 (18 Décembre 2011)

ziommm a dit:


> SI je devais te donner un conseil, Shub, ce serait de suivre des tutos basiques, qui te permettront de faire connaissances avec la plupart des outils, et de connaitre leurs limites.
> 
> .....


Chouette résultat !! On peut faire de ces trucs avec photoshop ! 

Sinon j'ai remis les tableaux droits dans mon montage (la Crucifixion, l'affiche du Che), ce  montage qui est une parabole guevaro-christique (pas nouveau comme thème, Guevara ressemblait déjà au Christ, en plus beau gosse peut-être!), mais impossible de la poster et du coup de la montrer corrigée. Ma connexion à _ftp_ est bloquée. Ah lala, et mon MacBook qui est chez le réparateur ! Que de pannes !! Et j'ai un rhume ...
Bon je vais me faire un thé , à plus ...


----------



## aCLR (18 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> impossible de la poster et du coup de la montrer corrigée.



Ça c'est pas d'bol Mais la correction angulaire des affiches ne fait pas tout. Applique-toi aussi à rendre à cette donzelle peau humaine, hein ?! Pis faudrait revoir l'incrustation du papillon. La symbolique de ce dernier ne colle pas trop avec ta parabole.


----------



## wath68 (18 Décembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> À ce compte-là je m'y colle aussi, et sans Photoshop en plus





aCLR a dit:


> Ouais, ouais, ouais


Acorn me suffit amplement.


----------



## shub2 (18 Décembre 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça c'est pas d'bol Mais la correction angulaire des affiches ne fait pas tout. Applique-toi aussi à rendre à cette donzelle peau humaine, hein ?! Pis faudrait revoir l'incrustation du papillon. La symbolique de ce dernier ne colle pas trop avec ta parabole.



Ah ouais ? p'têt que si elle était moins bronzée -la miss- ça collerait plus ou plutôt  ça collerait moins mal ? Ouais sans doute vrai ...  J'arrive pas à me fixer et à avoir un avis esthétique définitif sur ce que je produis, tout le temps en train de bidouiller des trucs à corriger, etc. et à me dire que c'est moche ce que je fais, pas équilibré, bref à voir les défauts.
Oui c'est vrai que le papillon colle pas trop avec la parabole, maintenant que tu le dis, je le trouve aussi. Bon à revoir ...

Bon j'en ai d'autres photomontages mais ça sera pas mieux au niveau du résultat je crains.


----------



## aCLR (18 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Ah ouais ? p'têt que si elle était moins bronzée -la miss- ça collerait plus ou plutôt  ça collerait moins mal ?


 En même temps, vouloir transformer une Marie-couche-toi-là en Marie-Madeleine à coups de plastification c'est un peu juste&#8230; 





> J'arrive pas à me fixer et à avoir un avis esthétique définitif sur ce que je produis


 Le B A BA c'est de faire une rotation à 180° de temps à autre pour voir si tout tiens debout. Ou de regarder ton travail en reflet dans un miroir.





> à me dire que c'est moche ce que je fais, pas équilibré, bref à voir les défauts.


 Est-ce que cela veut dire que l'on échappe au pire ?!


> Oui c'est vrai que le papillon colle pas trop avec la parabole, maintenant que tu le dis, je le trouve aussi.


Faut mieux te documenter&#8230; 





> Bon à revoir &#8230;


 Petite aparté car je vois que monsieur donne dans le conseil pratique pour MacOS X
&#8997; + ; donne &#8230;
Et ne te fie pas à ceux de tes citations dans ce post, ils sont automatiquement corrigés dans mes préférences&#8230;



> Bon j'en ai d'autres photomontages mais ça sera pas mieux au niveau du résultat je crains.


Bah prend des vacances&#8230;


----------



## Scalounet (18 Décembre 2011)

Me suis pas cassé la nenette !! 
Juste le rajout d&#8217;une corde, d&#8217;un alpiniste et d&#8217;une banderole.....


----------



## shub2 (18 Décembre 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> En même temps, vouloir transformer une Marie-couche-toi-là en Marie-Madeleine à coups de plastification c'est un peu juste  Le B A BA c'est de faire une rotation à 180° de temps à autre pour voir si tout tiens debout. Ou de regarder ton travail en reflet dans un miroir. Est-ce que cela veut dire que l'on échappe au pire ?!
> 
> Faut mieux te documenter  Petite aparté car je vois que monsieur donne dans le conseil pratique pour MacOS X
> &#8997; + ; donne
> ...


Rigolo ces discussions, voire un peu surréaliste mais j'aime bien !!! J'ai bien ri en lisant ton commentaire.

Ce qui est bien en même temps c'est que vous connaissez tellement Photoshop que vous voyez tout de suite "l'effet" employé, le plastoc en effet mais de quelle Marie-Madeleine parlons-nous ?
La dualité de la représentation de la femme dans la chrétienté au travers du couple mère-putain , la Vierge et Marie-Madeleine etc. ... ou de technique "pure" ? 

Monsieur est connaisseur !! Le problème du Photomontage c'est qu'il est censé dire quelque chose non ? J'arrête mes commentaires sur l'Art (pardon l'art) sinon je deviens verbeux ... Je crois pas à la technique "pure" (et là quelqu'un sur ce forum va me dire "_automatiquement_" ,' oui mais si tu connais pas la technique et que tu la maîtrises pas, tu feras jamais rien de bien ni même de simplement intéressant, si tu sais pas tenir un pinceau tu peindras jamais la Joconde'), il y a tellement d'histoires rigolotes dans l'art que ... tellement de courant tellement de subjectivités que .. bon stop je deviens verbeux ...


----------



## shub2 (19 Décembre 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2011)

_Ici, chacun poste ses plus beaux  photomontages.

Les bidouilles sur ceux des autres, c'est ailleurs...par exemple ici. _


----------



## shub2 (20 Décembre 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## momo-fr (23 Décembre 2011)

Un grand classique un motif sur plis






Le montage PSD non aplati par ici mais quel filtre utiliser ?

​


----------



## Fìx (23 Décembre 2011)

Dispersion?


----------



## momo-fr (23 Décembre 2011)

Oui, oui, la question était plutôt pour Shub2 qui débute :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Dispersion?





momo-fr a dit:


> Oui, oui, la question était plutôt pour Shub2 qui débute&#8230; :rateau:


Shub2 a pris des "vacances". 
Évitez de vous... disperser, tout de même...


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Jose Culot (24 Décembre 2011)

Petite mise au point un peu tardive: 
Il n'y a pas de © sur l'essai ci dessus, vous pouvez le bidouiller si ça vous chante.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Décembre 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Petite mise au point un peu tardive:
> Il n'y a pas de © sur l'essai ci dessus, vous pouvez le bidouiller si ça vous chante.



Si c'est l'idée que tu en as *Faut voir ici*

PNPF


----------



## mcfly_7 (11 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, voici mes créations photoshop réalisé avec le version 5
















Merci d'avance pour cos commentaires


----------



## Madalvée (11 Juillet 2012)

MacGénération, l'essentiel du Mac "en français".
Tu as honte de ta langue maternelle ou tu crois qu'il n'y a pas de bon graphisme dans la langue de Molière ?


----------



## mcfly_7 (11 Juillet 2012)

Je partage mes créas sur un site anglophone donc c'est tout naturellement que j'écris en anglais. Mais là n'est pas le sujet


----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2012)

Et moi, je vais citer un de mes messages sur un fil que tu as ouvert :


tirhum a dit:


> Tu peux aussi mettre ton blog en lien dans ta signature...
> Ça évitera la pub trop "voyante"; le forum n'étant pas là pour ça...



Conclusion, tu as un blog, dessus il y a vidéos ?!... Dessins ?!... Montages ?!... 
Tes créations sont sur ton blog, invite les gens à aller sur ton blog; n'ouvre pas un fil ici à chaque fois que tu postes un article sur ton blog, merci...


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2012)

Quand je vois le copyright sous le logo Coca Cola de la deuxième image, je me pose des questions. Est-ce le nom du designer qui a créé ce symbole ? Pourquoi l'a-t-il mis là bien en évidence ? Et dans quelle mesure peut-on copyrighter un patchwork de symboles registered ?

De la composition à la création il n'y a qu'un pas disait l'autre&#8230; Dans le monde des brevets, il est même possible de se réapproprier un modèle déposé si l'on fourni la preuve que l'ajout opéré apporte une nouveauté, un progrès. Mais là, quid du sens nouveau donné à l'image finalisée ?

Et question subsidiaire, tu réalises tout ça sous photoshop 5.0 ou CS5 ?

Bref, si tôt créé, aussitôt assimilé, bientôt oublié.  Ce que je veux dire, c'est que tes slogans &#8212; qu'ils soient en anglais ou français &#8212; peuvent tout aussi bien se passer d'images empruntées à la publicité pour exister et avoir un impact sur le lecteur.


----------



## momo-fr (12 Juillet 2012)

N'est-ce pas plutôt des récréations ?

Parce que là bof bof, détourage à l'arrache, gros coup de gomme, beurk pas grand chose à dire car pas grand chose à voir commence par appendre, viens nous montrer après


----------



## Jose Culot (31 Juillet 2012)

Sans titre.


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Août 2012)

Pomme différente


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Août 2012)

Moi aussi il m'arrive de m'amuser avec totopop


----------



## tirhum (1 Août 2012)

Ouais, bon...
"On" va se calmer sur le catalogue des filtres photoshop, merci...


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Août 2012)

Bonjour tirhum,

Je me permets de te répondre sur ce coup car dans cette section "créations Photoshop" je poste une "pure création", c'est à dire une image qui ne part d'aucune photo, seulement de couleurs appliquées, de travail avec les tracés et ... Un max de filtres et de bidouilles. 

Le tout étant d'obtenir quelque chose d'à peu près (ou très) esthétique mais surtout qui est parti de rien. 

Un peu comme un dessinateur devant une page blanche. 

Bon, ça peut aussi ne pas plaire...

Si cette création n'est pas au bon endroit, je me verrais bien créer un fil nommé "vos créations sur logiciels de dessin, photo, coloriage... à partir de rien !"


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2012)

Bah y'a déjà papier + scan qui s'est ouvert à la création uniquement numérique. Maintenant faut y mettre tes plus beaux dessins, ou ceux que tu considères comme tels.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Août 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah y'a déjà papier + scan qui s'est ouvert à la création uniquement numérique. Maintenant faut y mettre tes plus beaux dessins, ou ceux que tu considères comme tels.



Ouais mais là y a zéro papier, zéro scan 

[Édit]
Finalement tu as raison, je t'ai lu trop vite et en travers :rose:


----------



## tirhum (1 Août 2012)

Ma remarque visait explicitement celui qui est en train de me fatiguer les n'ils sur tous les fils de portfolio... 
Donc maintenant on se sort les doigts du _luc_ pour pondre un VRAI montage, ou montrer qu'on fait des efforts pour arriver à en faire un... 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h45 ----------

Et vu que ce fil part aussi "bien" que celui de notre regretté "ami", je fusionne...  
(et y'a déjà du josé dedans... :mouais


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2012)

Ce qu'il manque dans le dessin de José c'est des ombres pour donner de la profondeur. Là c'est tout plat et forcément ça pique les yeux. L'étape de l'ombrage sur un dessin est la partie la plus difficile à appréhender quand on ne sais pas _visualiser_ les volumes. 
Et les ombres automatiques de 'toshop sont aussi une horreur, hein Toum' !?


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Août 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Et les ombres automatiques de 'toshop sont aussi une horreur, hein Toum' !?



Rrhaaa, quel rabat joie :casse:


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Août 2012)

Tiens, et là j'observe les poissons dans leur aquarium







Eux au moins ils boivent de l'eau ​


----------



## Vladimir G (9 Septembre 2012)

Pour les assoiffés..


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2012)

(clic photo pour affichage taille réelle (1704x2272, 3,8 Mo)​


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Septembre 2012)

Mais... Tu te prends pour Google Earth ma parole !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais... Tu te prends pour Google Earth ma parole !



Ben oui, et si tu regardes bien un peu sous la flèche qui indique Villefranche, tu peux apercevoir Jipé qui fait coucou par sa fenêtre !


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Septembre 2012)

Ma plus belle montre a rendu l'âme, je lui donne une nouvelle vie...





Scan + ill + totopop​


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Octobre 2012)

http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/830/solcopie3.jpg

_Edit : Trop lourd_


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Octobre 2012)

L'avantage avec tes "créations" Jose, c'est qu'on ne peut plus rien dire derrière... :rose:

Mais t'aurais quand même dû nettoyer les quelques (poils de cul ?et poussières) qui parsèment ton uvre.


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Octobre 2012)

C'est une partie de photo bidouillée et les points, en réalité, sont des projections.


----------



## aCLR (29 Octobre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> L'avantage avec tes "créations" Jose, c'est qu'on ne peut plus rien dire derrière... :rose:



Euh, ce n'est pas tout à fait juste ce que tu dis là. 
Y'a toujours moyen de causer en bien ou mal d'un boulot.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------




Jose Culot a dit:


> C'est une partie de photo bidouillée et les points, en réalité, sont des projections.



Oui. Et photographier une torche de soudure ou toute source excessive de lumière n'est pas bon pour l'appareil.


----------



## Scalounet (30 Octobre 2012)

Facile a tout point de vue !


----------



## Romuald (30 Octobre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui. Et photographier une torche de soudure ou toute source excessive de lumière n'est pas bon pour l'appareil.


Une torche de soudure ? 



J'avais cru à un dégueulis d'ivrogne :rose:


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Octobre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Euh, ce n'est pas tout à fait juste ce que tu dis là.
> Y'a toujours moyen de causer en bien ou mal d'un boulot.





Romuald a dit:


> Une torche de soudure ?
> 
> J'avais cru à un dégueulis d'ivrogne :rose:



Romuald me retire les mots de la bouche :sick:


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Octobre 2012)

Je peux vous assurer que, Flavien...le soudeur, était loin d'être un buveur.
A l'époque c'était difficile de tirer ce genre de photo convenable sur un 100 asa...Même avec un canon.


----------



## aCLR (5 Novembre 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Sans titre.
> http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/5597/2932006319077e002ce6zco.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> [quote="aCLR, post: 12126412"]Ce qu'il manque dans le dessin de José c'est des ombres pour donner de la profondeur.[][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## thibosco17 (8 Novembre 2012)

French emergency doctor's vehicle par Thibosco17, sur Flickr


----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Mars 2013)




----------



## Powerdom (22 Avril 2013)

conseils et remarques bienvenus


----------



## momo-fr (23 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Conseils et remarques bienvenus


Bel effort mais le réalisme n'y est pas encore :

- Les perspectives ne sont pas cohérentes (angle objectif ?)
- Le rapport de distance entre la moto et la barrière est bizarre on dirait une mini mono
- La lumière fait trop ressortir ton montage, il faut toujours soigner cet aspect pour "masquer" les imperfections de construction, dans ton cas les hautes lumières sur la moto auraient dû être rabattues. La lumière sur l'avant de la moto doit être gommée.
- Une autre astuce est de créer une vue à grande ouverture avec un léger flou du second plan (et de la partie avant de la moto), ça peut donner plus de réalisme
- Petit détail mais le miroir du rétroviseur reflète le ciel et ce dernier est gris.

Le détourage de la moto est parfait à cette résolution.


----------



## brunnno (23 Avril 2013)

joli mais personnellement 2 choses me gênent un peu :

pourquoi ne pas avoir cadré plus sur la droite (avec le paysage fuyant devant la moto)
dommage pour les roues légèrement coupées en bas


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2013)

Merci pour vos remarques 

j'avais une photo de la moto, prise sur un parking avec plein de trucs autour...
une autre de la route avec la balustrade 
je vois que j'ai écris 3 c'est une faute de frappe que je vois ce soir.. deux photos pour ce montage.

l'objectif est le même 24 mm.
je n'avais pas vu l'aspect mini moto...
oui la lumière je sais jean tu m'as déjà débouché quelques photos :rose:
mais je ne suis pas un grand maître photoshop. je tâtonne en amateur.
le détourage j'y ai passé du temps !
le miroir... bien vu

Je n'ai pas pensé a cadrer plus a droite.
les roues au m'ont causée de gros soucis, je n'ai pas su recréer l'ombre. Et si je détourais l'ombre originale cela ne collait absolument pas ! j'ai donc choisi la facilité en coupant les roues. 

Mais je suis quand même content de mon résultat 
photoshop élement 6


----------



## Fìx (23 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais je suis quand même content de mon résultat
> photoshop élement 6



Tu peux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2013)

Alors, dans la catégorie "Néophytes", et avec la complicité de Paul Foguenne, comme suite au délire que nous avions organisé sur le stand du pommier lors de la dernière Apple Expo :


----------



## momo-fr (25 Avril 2013)

Un petit montage qui sert une de mes leçons de formation sur Photoshop






_Main avec pola à détourer (les autres ont leur masque intégré)
_
​


----------



## ranxerox (6 Mai 2013)

je regrette que dans le forum portfolio il n'y ait pas vraiment un fil dédié au graphisme etc ..., le forum graphisme concernant essentiellement la technique etc ..., un fil dédié aux images qui ne soient pas des photos, pas des dessins, pas des peintures ... et pas nécessairement des photomontages strict non plus ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> je regrette que dans le forum portfolio il n'y ait pas vraiment un fil dédié au graphisme etc ..., le forum graphisme concernant essentiellement la technique etc ..., un fil dédié aux images qui ne soient pas des photos, pas des dessins, pas des peintures ... et pas nécessairement des photomontages strict non plus ...



Rien ne t'interdit d'ouvrir un tel fil dans "Arts Graphiques" ou dans "Portefolio" !


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mai 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> je regrette que dans le forum portfolio il n'y ait pas vraiment un fil dédié au graphisme etc ..., le forum graphisme concernant essentiellement la technique etc ..., un fil dédié aux images qui ne soient pas des photos, pas des dessins, pas des peintures ... et pas nécessairement des photomontages strict non plus ...



Si tu crois que moi je m'enquiqm*rde avec ça... 

Va voir là et là


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2013)

On sait bien *Toum'* que tu n'te formalises pas mais le regret qu'expose *ranx'* reste entier à ceci près qu'il y a déjà eu par le passé quelques sujets ouverts &#8212; sans compter celui-ci &#8212; sur ce thème, là, ici et sûrement encore d'autres en remontant plus loin dans l'historique. Sans compter les ersatz tel que Chic, la réclame !

Le problème avec ce topic, c'est qu'il regroupe plus de commentaires sur son auteur que de créations, mais c'est l'un des  plus actif !

Alors soit *ranx'* suis le conseil de *P77* soit on continue ici&#8230;


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mai 2013)

oui je vois bien toum'aïe ;-)
en même temps je voulais parler d'un fil
qui ne soit pas destiné qu'au seuls bidoullage
et autres perfomances photoshop...
un fil plus ouvert,
un fil plus propre, moins bavard
qui invite à participer,
car ça se voit qu'il y a pas mal de grapheux qui trainent sur ces forums
un fil à l'image des fils photos...

je ne sais pas encore,
mais je trouve qu'un tel fil aurait bien sa place
dans portfolio... mais c'est vrai que je crains que ce soit vain
et pas tellement envie d'énerver aussi...

je vais voir...


----------



## Louis Prunelle (17 Mai 2013)

(Reproduction d'un montage fait à la main.)


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Décembre 2013)




----------

